# Is Harsens thawing out???



## tdaubitz (Oct 14, 2008)

I was at harsens last sunday, and we stood on ice all morning. Didnt see many birds, but I know there were 26 parties in the afternoon draw yesterday. So I am wondering if there is still a ton of ice and any birds.

I am out of town so any idea of whats going on up there will be great. I plan to hunt this weekend.

Thanks all, and Happy Thanksgiving.....get a goose for me!

Tyler


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

I too was at Harsens last week, it was pretty iced up. Not sure if it has completely thawed yet, but I do know that between Monday and yesterday the boat launch I use near there went from 3/4 inch ice to mostly open water. Might be worth checking out again.....good luck!!


----------



## Birdy (Oct 8, 2007)

Are they still doing the draw at Harsen's this weekend? Any news on whether water has opened up any more?


----------



## Woodduck (Dec 22, 2007)

Hunted the PM hunt on Friday. There was still ice in places but the canals were pretty much open. Had a good hunt limiting on mallards before quitting time. There were over 40 parties in the draw and only a few zones are producing ducks.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

brother was out Saturday am went to zone 16 had to break ice all the way there and said the duck where not flying and not much shooting. This cold and no wind is freezing the draw and bay up again.


----------



## aaronhartman (Jun 18, 2006)

Any weekend reports from Harsens? How much ice was everyone busting? I have three out of town hunters arriving Dec 3d. and I'm trying to draft a plan....Thanks !


----------



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

hunted there both Sat and Sun. You can get in to most spot's, but ice is also thick in some spots. Sat we hunted the afternoon in 30 and slammed them. Sun we hunted in 23 in the AM and didnt even fire our gun's


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Mr. Marley said:


> hunted there both Sat and Sun. You can get in to most spot's, but ice is also thick in some spots. Sat we hunted the afternoon in 30 and slammed them. Sun we hunted in 23 in the AM and didnt even fire our gun's


no offense but seriously refrain from posting zones...not cool.


----------



## Fordman7795 (Sep 9, 2007)

whats wrong with posting zones?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Fordman7795 said:


> whats wrong with posting zones?


 
If you have to ask, you wouldn't understand the answer.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Fordman7795 said:


> whats wrong with posting zones?


lets just say.....i wouldn't say anything on here that you wouldn't blurt out loud at the draw before the draw takes place.

if you posts zones and kills on the internet after *your* done hunting...your not taking consideration the guys that are *still* hunting or hunting it tomorrow.

nothing wrong saying if you did good or bad at harsens.....but gettin specific... not so much.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

The Kid's right...better to keep specifics to a minimum. We wouldn't want things easy, would we? The daily totals are always posted, so even a novice can see the chart and figure out the 5 best zones.
It's the next 5 best that are the key. The birds will change fields as the crops get eaten, and there is little rhyme or reason as to when they change and which they'll go to next.
That's when my mantra "Network, Network, Network!" comes into play.

We don't like to flame helpful posters, we just want to make sure hunters appreciate earned birds


----------



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't understand your thought process. All you have to do is look at the kill sheet at the DNR office and you know what was shot, and what zone. Next time I will leave the zone out if it.

Of course unless you don't tell the DNR what your real kills where for the day. But I know no one like you would do something like that.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

You should be happy you had such a good hunt this time of year. It really falls off once first freeze hits.
I heard the bay had a medicore weekend, cuz 0'fered. He told me the weedlines in Little were getting some shooting. And, the Snooks parking lot was full.
Better get 'er done soon, laddies.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Mr. Marley said:


> I don't understand your thought process. All you have to do is look at the kill sheet at the DNR office and you know what was shot, and what zone. Next time I will leave the zone out if it.
> 
> Of course unless you don't tell the DNR what your real kills where for the day. But I know no one like you would do something like that.


Bottom line...it's great that you had a good hunt. But does it matter to you if you go back to the draw tomorrow and 50% of the groups in the draw are eyeballing that zone since you told them to take it? That's really what this is all about. 

Like Waxico said, "Little" is getting some shooting, some people spread the word, and all of a sudden the Snooks parking lot is jammed. I've been there...hunted it a lot in the 80's and 90's, and there isn't all that much room in that particular bay.

An age old argument...how much info to give over the internet. Regarding kill sheets, most of the managed areas don't update the kill sheets 24/7...there's some lag time between posting them. So the kill sheets may be from a couple days ago, and conditions may have changed since then. Also, many of the managed areas don't list the specific unit on their kill sheets, but list the entire field, such as at Shiawassee they list North Prior field, not the units themselves.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Mr. Marley said:


> I don't understand your thought process. All you have to do is look at the kill sheet at the DNR office and you know what was shot, and what zone. Next time I will leave the zone out if it.
> 
> Of course unless you don't tell the DNR what your real kills where for the day. But I know no one like you would do something like that.


i'm not familiar with harsens kill sheet data. I can only speak for shiawassee, these kill sheets are delayed to encourage people to fill out their data correctly and accurately....you have no reason NOT to do so with this system. Back in the day when they was no lag time, yes people incorrectly filled out their cards and screwed the system and keep hunters from just looking at kill data to find hot field.

I always report what i killed accurately, not sure who you insinuating in that last line.

on a side note: in 30 years of managed area hunting i don't think i've ever looked at the kill sheet data...hehe. i'm being serious.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> lets just say.....i wouldn't say anything on here that you wouldn't blurt out loud at the draw before the draw takes place.


That is small beans compared to posting it here, this is like buying a tv ad for duck hunters from Michigan, Ohio, etc... saying, "go to xxxx (fill in your favorite hunting gps coordinates) I limited out yesterday". Its not the sharing of the info so much as broadcasting it to every cyber scouter out there.... It would be much better to post " limited (or: had a good shoot)@ HI this weekend... PM me for details..., then you can share the info with other MS guys rather than with the world.... just my $.02.


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

Guys, I don't want to be the devils advocate here BUT, there are a lot of variables that make the GMU's #'s successful or not:

Wind/ Weather/ BINGO/ Shooting ability/ Actual Reporting of kills/ Ice conditions/ Your Neighbors letting them work/ etc....

With that being said, someone reporting that zone 30 did good on one day doesn't mean squat to the next day or the next. I have only hunted FP once and that was this year, but I hunt HI about 2 to 5 times a year. Every time I hunt at HI it is because I was in the top 20 out of God knows how many parties, in which we got a good draw and will choose an appropriate zone based on the above variables that are in our control.

At HI they do complete a daily kill tally which is posted the following day, but for the guys that don't hunt it a lot, the results can be very misguiding. The number one is- shooting ability! Some guys can win the bingo 3 times in a row and pick the best zone, but if they can't call/ shoot- their totals are going to hit rock bottom.......

I however, find it particularly disturbing that someone would mention another area within the Flats that produces SEVERAL hunting opportunities at specific times of the year GOOD OR BAD!:rant::rant::rant: If they loose the bingo- let them go to breakfast and not provide competition for the rest of us

Jeff- BMT


----------



## Trippin' Dipsies (May 7, 2003)

BITE_ME_TOO said:


> I find it particularly disturbing that someone would mention another area within the Flats


Amen!


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm all for keeping tight lipped on this site about anything great going on, it is so competitive out there any more, especially after ice up. Most of you old timers that have hunted the managed areas enough know that just because area A slammed them today, tomorrow you may hit the same field and never fire a shot. If your going to be successful at waterfowling anywhere you must put your time in, scout, and keep certain things you must share in the PM sector among friends. Post all the good news after the season. Just my .02


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

BITE_ME_TOO said:


> I however, find it particularly disturbing that someone would mention another area within the Flats that produces SEVERAL hunting opportunities at specific times of the year GOOD OR BAD!:rant::rant::rant: If they loose the bingo- let them go to breakfast and not provide competition for the rest of us


so....its ok to do it on the managed area....but not ok to do it out where you hunt...lol.

thats not playing devils advocate very well.


----------



## Trippin' Dipsies (May 7, 2003)

I guess with this&#8230; to each his own. We sometimes on this site see this forum as a small knit of duck hunters sharing info when if fact there are countless lurkers who are not members and/or who are members that never post. So if you post &#8220;specifics&#8221; remember that you are more or less advertising your location often resulting in more hunter competition and poorer hunting. 

I don&#8217;t see a problem in mentioning a &#8220;general area&#8221; such as LSC or the Bay. But, for instance, to mention that you are pounding the birds in a specific marsh is recipe for not only ruining that spot the next day but also in the future.

When I see you guys post good reports and/or pics I enjoy living vicariously through them for the moment. It also, at times, gives me the drive to get out there and keep hunting when times are tough in my area(s).

With all the economic doom and gloom out there, duck hunting and sites like these are my escape from reality. I don&#8217;t want to see this forum head down the same path as others. I would almost suggest that we (members of this site) put forth a recommended (not required) guideline for posting specific information and make it a &#8220;sticky&#8221;. This would end runaway posts and keep things at bay (no pun intended).


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> so....its ok to do it on the managed area....but not ok to do it out where you hunt...lol.
> 
> thats not playing devils advocate very well.


Thanks for missing my point

Here is another POV: One of us in our group got opening day at FP- SWEET! out of the 4 of us- only 2 had hunted there b4 and that was over 10 years ago. So, off to scouting we went which took up almost all of the afternoon on Friday. We walked the ***** and saw what we wanted. We had our top 20 list and where hoping to land somewhere in there out of the 35 parties.

Well, low and behold we where 5th out of the 35 parties. Now what do we do, well WE did the scouting and choose the number one spot on our list which was still on the board after the first 4 picked

My point- WE did the scouting for opening day and had a successful morning hunt, but that knowledge is now completely OPEN TO THE PUBLIC! In generality- the guys that are going to go to the draw the following week are simply going to go scout in the FP DNR station and not even bother to go through the lengths that we put in to discover our #1- 20 zones.

So, how is posting a zone here any different then actually going to the DNR Station and fingering the list and saying "hey they did real good yesterday in Zone ??- I think we should hunt that one!" Scouting there is the same as lurkers on this site- MAKES NO DIFFERENCE! Or, does it simply take fingering the list out of the equation?

As far as hunting the Flats Area in general- lets keep it at that and NOT get so specific on location or *Names of Bays* or GPS coordinates!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

This thread is running out of gas, as is the season.
We'll have many months to ponder how to divulge information next season, and keep everyone happy. I only use the post info to prepare for species movements, I have my own spots.

So, as my way of hopefully completing this threads cycle, I'll go ahead and answer the original post question:

*NO*


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I still want to know how the rock is doing?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Trippin' Dipsies said:


> I guess with this to each his own. We sometimes on this site see this forum as a small knit of duck hunters sharing info when if fact there are countless lurkers who are not members and/or who are members that never post. So if you post specifics remember that you are more or less advertising your location often resulting in more hunter competition and poorer hunting.
> 
> I dont see a problem in mentioning a general area such as LSC or the Bay. But, for instance, to mention that you are pounding the birds in a specific marsh is recipe for not only ruining that spot the next day but also in the future.
> 
> ...


i agree as well.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

BITE_ME_TOO said:


> Thanks for missing my point
> 
> Here is another POV: One of us in our group got opening day at FP- SWEET! out of the 4 of us- only 2 had hunted there b4 and that was over 10 years ago. So, off to scouting we went which took up almost all of the afternoon on Friday. We walked the ***** and saw what we wanted. We had our top 20 list and where hoping to land somewhere in there out of the 35 parties.
> 
> ...


i understand your post 100%....I still don't agree with your reasoning. theres absolutely no reason to post "I killed 20 birds in zone 26" on this forum or any other public forum. 

Using your reasoning, I could just as easily say your "bay" conditions change day to day and affects whether it is good day to day and u need to scout it day to day. Bad logic...sorry.

Its also not very hard to get 2-3-4 days of similar conditions which in all honestly happens all season long. If the field is hot 1 day.....pretty good chance it will be hot the next if conditions are similar.

I'm not saying i can't adjust...its not about that at all.


----------



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

Life is way to important to waste anymore of your time on this subject. Point made, now give it up.


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

I hunt Harsens enough and have been on this site long enough to know that just mentioning a good shoot at the draw, let alone a certain zone, during the season is a sure fire way to have 90 parties show up on a weekday. Just too many internet scouters and lurkers and Harsens is within an hours drive from something like 3 million people? There have been very few Harsens threads this season and I'm sure most of us learned the hard way to keep our mouths shut. If someone asks for help, I shoot them a pm. (I haven't been there for 2 weeks so no info to share)

Now, during fishing season I have seen some misinformation posted to keep the pressure away from a decent area. Or I guess that was just last year Power Trip and I had a little fun with a lurker during duck season. But it was zone 29 last year, not 30.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i agree w/ shi kid... dont post zones dont post nothing, just say ya had a good shoot and leave it at that... im rally starting to wish that the duck part of these forums would take a rule on the trout part and have a rule that say you can not post a specific spot... its people that do that, that kill the good hunt for the few that worked hard to get that hunt. th next day, and week after the post, that spots going to be worse than a hooker at the bunny ranch... way too much and not enough for everyone keep your spots to your self... post pictures and take the praise... go back in a few days and hunt it again / little to no pressure bcause you kept quiet.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

neil duffey said:


> i agree w/ shi kid... dont post zones dont post nothing, just say ya had a good shoot and leave it at that... im rally starting to wish that the duck part of these forums would take a rule on the trout part and have a rule that say you can not post a specific spot... its people that do that, that kill the good hunt for the few that worked hard to get that hunt. th next day, and week after the post, that spots going to be worse than a hooker at the bunny ranch... way too much and not enough for everyone keep your spots to your self... post pictures and take the praise... go back in a few days and hunt it again / little to no pressure bcause you kept quiet.


 Exactly, Neil. Not that I know about hookers at the Bunny Ranch, but I do agree with your post.


----------



## fishing extreme (Feb 13, 2005)

I agree. You want to know what's going on at Harsen's? Pay your $12 and go out there like everyone else.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> Exactly, Neil. Not that I know about hookers at the Bunny Ranch, but I do agree with your post.


man i saw your replay and re read my post. this light lap top key board... i miss so many keys... its annoying:lol:


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

BITE_ME_TOO said:


> So, how is posting a zone here any different then actually going to the DNR Station and fingering the list and saying "hey they did real good yesterday in Zone ??- I think we should hunt that one!" Scouting there is the same as lurkers on this site- MAKES NO DIFFERENCE! Or, does it simply take fingering the list out of the equation?


 
Would you post your top 20 list Friday evening when you got done scouting? The list does not show what spots were taken after the draw, and sometimes them are the best spots, until others figure it out. Posting up the zones on the internet, speeds up that process.


----------



## Trippin' Dipsies (May 7, 2003)

idylmoments said:


> Now, during fishing season I have seen some misinformation posted to keep the pressure away from a decent area. Or I guess that was just last year Power Trip and I had a little fun with a lurker during duck season. But it was zone 29 last year, not 30.


Or you throw out a misguided report and inadvertently send everyone to a spot where your close counterparts were actually doing well.:lol::lol::lol::lol: We still owe someone for that.:smile-mad


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

Water_Hazard said:


> Would you post your top 20 list Friday evening when you got done scouting? The list does not show what spots were taken after the draw, and sometimes them are the best spots, until others figure it out. Posting up the zones on the internet, speeds up that process.


Yes, actually I would! Because it is a stupid BINGO! Winning the BINGO doesn't make you or anyone else a good hunter!!!!!! It makes you a LUCKY hunter that got in a zone that guarantees you a few more shooting opportunities than the smuck that got drawn 89th that hunts the south marsh......

Ok, that being said- lets settle this..........:

I (insert name here) will never post a zone or hunting area up on a public forum ever again. If you sign here you will be included into the Michigan Sportsman's brotherhood of waterfowler's from here until eternity and will be sworn to secrecy from ever telling anyone about a successful hunting location.:lol::lol::lol:

Good luck boys in this last weekend.


----------



## Trippin' Dipsies (May 7, 2003)

BITE_ME_TOO said:


> It makes you a LUCKY hunter that got in a zone that guarantees you a few more shooting opportunities than the smuck that got drawn 89th that hunts the south marsh......



Who are you calling a smuck? Bogey, Cupped-n-Locked, and Idoylmoments don't deserve that!


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

BITE_ME_TOO said:


> Yes, actually I would! Because it is a stupid BINGO! Winning the BINGO doesn't make you or anyone else a good hunter!!!!!! It makes you a LUCKY hunter that got in a zone that guarantees you a few more shooting opportunities than the smuck that got drawn 89th that hunts the south marsh......


Just like finding the X anywhere. When you find it, it is nice to enjoy it to yourself for a while. Why would you want to broadcast where you want to hunt, knowing that someone else can have your spot before you. Even if you don't plan on hunting it, why would you want to broadcast a spot that other hunters may have spent a lot of time and hunts to find, only to find a pile of hunters at the launch because someone said it was loaded with birds. What it comes down to, is that you are being helpful to the people that don't scout, but you are hurting the people that put time and effort into scouting.

Some day you may learn that you do not have to "win" the Bingo to be a successful hunter in the managed area. Scouting does apply, and not just scouting the reports in the field office.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Trippin, come on now I would never do anything like that! :lol::lol::lol: It almost worked to!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack 
Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack 
Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack 
Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack 
Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack 
Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack 
Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack 
Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack 
Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack 
Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack 
Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack 
Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack 
Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack 
Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack 
Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack 
Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

waxico said:


> Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack
> Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack
> Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack
> Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack
> ...


 
Now THAT'S the zone I wanna hunt in!! GPS co-ords, please!!!:evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shlwego said:


> Now THAT'S the zone I wanna hunt in!! GPS co-ords, please!!!:evilsmile



He gave them to you...QUACK deg QUACK' QUACK" N, QUACK deg QUACK' QUACK" W

:evilsmile


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

You quackheads are quacking me up!!:lol: Quackerheads!


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

> Or you throw out a misguided report and inadvertently send everyone to a spot where your close counterparts were actually doing well. We still owe someone for that.


Oh, forgot about that one. 

Speaking of lurkers, Power Trip where have you been?


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

This time of year scouting gets easier, there is far less areas birds use. You just need to pinpoint the open water, and uncovered fields. With snow on the ground birds are easier to see in the snow. 

So, where are you gonna hunt ? I am gonna hunt from a boat on the lake, unless I get real lucky and get a field. I got a better chance at winning lotto this year. 

For Harsens, Zone 41 is the hottest one around. Pick it with the #1 draw, you will be amazed at the activity. 

Every bingo place I have been you can look at the kill sheets and know which areas produce more birds than any of the others. Does not mean you will get birds that day in one of those spots, it just ups your odds a little if you get drawn good. Now when everyone gets one of those crystal balls to work, let me know, I want one.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Deer huntin Iowa shot a 179 12 point last friday


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

PowerTrip said:


> Deer huntin Iowa shot a 179 12 point last friday


grats...got a pic?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> ...For Harsens, Zone 41 is the hottest one around. Pick it with the #1 draw, you will be amazed at the activity...


Haven't hunted Harsen's in years, but I recall where that is...yep, that would be my first choice alright :evilsmile


----------



## new b (Oct 12, 2005)

just ducky said:


> Haven't hunted Harsen's in years, but I recall where that is...yep, that would be my first choice alright :evilsmile


Not neccessarily. I prefer #69 myself. I get em coming and going and two days ago when I chose that spot out of 28 parties i chewed em up but good.most of the rest of the guys chose zones less than about 30 but they were very quiet.


----------



## denyag (Aug 27, 2006)

All this about ice at harsens have you checked this sites mission statement?


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

I still want some info on the hookers at the bunny ranch......Neil?


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Beaten with an Ugly Stick, and too much $$$$.

Shoot straight this weekend Don, Waxico's going Snowboarding.


----------



## b2theill (Nov 7, 2006)

After tonight i highly doubt any ice in any zones. Yet after tomorrow night it will hopefully be frozen solid...


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

Well, there will be 90 parties there in the morning all trying for zone 30 and who ever doesn't get it is going to Snooks, so I guess I'll go goose hunting. They'll be buggin out when the roost freezes like Harsens in a couple days too.


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

Enjoy the zoo. I'll be on big water


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Cue Circus Clown music....


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I hunted the island Thursday Am 20 parties no ice not many ducks, we drew 5 th and hunted somewhere in the corn:lol::lol::lol: only shot 3 not many of the good zones did not do very well. One zone shot 12 the rest were around 3 to none. after last night and tonight there for sure will be lots of ice this weekend. afternoon there was 50 parties. Shiaw Kid i do have a pic but for the life of me cant figure out how to post them on here, pm me a email and I willl send one to you!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

PowerTrip said:


> I hunted the island Thursday Am 20 parties no ice not many ducks, we drew 5 th and hunted somewhere in the corn:lol::lol::lol: only shot 3 not many of the good zones did not do very well. One zone shot 12 the rest were around 3 to none. after last night and tonight there for sure will be lots of ice this weekend. afternoon there was 50 parties. Shiaw Kid i do have a pic but for the life of me cant figure out how to post them on here, pm me a email and I willl send one to you!


holy cow...nice buck, best way to end this thread and close it out. Here's powertrip's iowa buck! I'm sure he would love to disclose the gps coordinates he killed this buck right? hehe


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

What the heck are you doing wasting time on the Brown? There were hen Buffies to kill, slacker!

That is one spectacular, thread closing beast!


----------

